# Curing time for silicone sealant



## smitty273 (Jan 23, 2010)

How long after sealing the vent pipes with silicone should you wait before using stove?


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> How long after sealing the vent pipes with silicone should you wait before using stove?



I'd give it 3-4 hours.  Overnight if you can wait that long...LOL!


----------



## jf254 (Jan 23, 2010)

wait?? I fired my stove to cure the silicone.... I'm not very patient


----------



## mainegeek (Jan 23, 2010)

The silicone's packaging should state the cure time.  Longer is usually better tough


----------



## btanoue (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

What brand and name did you use for the Silicone?

Where can I find it?

Thanks,
btanoue


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 30, 2011)

Same here. You dont have to wait. At least with the rutland type. Put it on and run the stove. Mine was dry in a half hour. 

Has been holding strong from day one.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 30, 2011)

jf254 said:
			
		

> wait?? I fired my stove to cure the silicone.... I'm not very patient



qft


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 30, 2011)

Most silicones cure after 24 hrs.  They cure they don't dry, there's a big difference.


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 30, 2011)

TLHinCanada said:
			
		

> Most silicones cure after 24 hrs.  They cure they don't dry, there's a big difference.


Agree. I was referring  dry to the touch and not being fully cured. Although it will cure faster under heat i have no idea how long. I do know it was as hard to remove some excess after half hour as some that had been on there over a month.

Sort of found this out unintentionally when smoke was pouring from seams all over. Always best to follow manufactures recommendation in less dire situations though.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 30, 2011)

I have tried several brands and have found that I REALLY like the Rutland brand FWIW.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 30, 2011)

jf254 said:
			
		

> wait?? I fired my stove to cure the silicone.... I'm not very patient



+1


----------



## checkthisout (Nov 30, 2011)

Meh, should be fine.


----------

